# MY Tanks



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

I have decided i would start a thread to list and show all my tanks in one thread. this helps me in a couple of ways.
1)It lets me document the progress of the tanks on a bi-wekly schedule
2) I dont have to search the entire board to look for a specific tank.

I am in the process of charging the battery on the digital cam right now but i figured i would get this started while i had some time.

Tanks to be included in this thread will be

3 gallon planted scarlet badis tank
10 gallon planted betta tank
15 gallon planted apisto tank
20 gallon very heavily planted neon tetra and cherry red shrimp tank
40 gallon hex tank that is used for clippings and driftwood storage

soon to be on the list is a 50 breeder tank but when that happens the 20 and the hex will be taken down.

i will put these pics in the order i have listed them as again it will be easier for me to document the progress of each tank.

I really hate it when my mind get churning..makes alot more work for me..lol
but its enjoyable work


Rick


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

ok we will start with the 3 gallon and i will edit this thread when i get the other pics up.










20 gallon









40 stretch hex..im am using this tank for a driftwood hold tank and plant clipping hold tank









Rick


----------



## FishFlow (Sep 13, 2011)

Looking good. FYI, you *could* subscribe to your own thread, then on your user page, under subscriptions, pull up your thread. I to hate digging for my threads, but also don't use the feature I just described.

The neon + rcs tank. How well are the rcs fairing ?


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

FishFlow said:


> Looking good. FYI, you *could* subscribe to your own thread, then on your user page, under subscriptions, pull up your thread. I to hate digging for my threads, but also don't use the feature I just described.
> 
> The neon + rcs tank. How well are the rcs fairing ?


the neons dont bother them a bit..they do pretty well with each other ...thats why i choose neons for that tank.

i have some re arranging and trimming to do to the other tanks then they will be posted later today

Rick


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

and wes

i just edied the fist pic and add a few more..check them out

Rick


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

they all look really good rick


----------



## Puppylove (Jun 10, 2012)

Wow those are SO pretty!


----------



## Mantis (Aug 8, 2012)

I am thinking of starting a 10 gal, heavily planted tank with some driftwood. I'm thinking a Red Cherry Shrimp colony. Any tips? I'm having trouble finding some start-up info about them. Additionally, what plants go well? This is the first time I will have a planted tank. 
-Thanks


----------



## snootn (Aug 21, 2012)

My, my, my you are one busy hobbist, love the pics


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

Mantis said:


> I am thinking of starting a 10 gal, heavily planted tank with some driftwood. I'm thinking a Red Cherry Shrimp colony. Any tips? I'm having trouble finding some start-up info about them. Additionally, what plants go well? This is the first time I will have a planted tank.
> -Thanks


Mantis
keep the water around 7.5- 7.7 ph and they should do just fine..i have my shrimp in a ph of 6.5 but i acculimated them very slowly..my 20 gallon gets the nitates up to ver 60 ppm before i do a water change so they are pretty tough once they are acculimated to the tank.

as far as plants go..im partial to stem plants..if you have a tall tank you can try swords. but being a 10 gallon i wouldnt try it i just look for plants thats going to balance out together.i hope that helps.

snootn
thanks alot its a fun hobby isnt it

Rick


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

i will post the 10 gallon betta tank later today

Rick


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

trim day sunday..pics to come after the trim..on the down side..im going to be transfering everying in the 20 over to a 40 long i believe as the stand the 20 is sitting on is not in good shape so look for those pics too.

Rick


----------



## wet_and_wild (Jul 19, 2012)

Rick -

Wow, I'm so impressed! Never in a million years would I have guessed that first one was a 3 gallon. Gorgeous!

I know what you mean when your mind gets to spinning and it creates a lot of work. I tend toward instant gratification, so that makes things even worse.


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

wet_and_wild said:


> Rick -
> 
> Wow, I'm so impressed! Never in a million years would I have guessed that first one was a 3 gallon. Gorgeous!
> 
> I know what you mean when your mind gets to spinning and it creates a lot of work. I tend toward instant gratification, so that makes things even worse.


thank you so much..and welcome to the forum..i still have alot to do to this little tank, but its in the form of a stand and canopy for it..the tank itself is growing in nice. 

Rick


----------



## Chididdy123 (Jul 21, 2012)

What kind of soil do you use for your substrate? do you mix gravel or sand in with the soil?
Also do you use fertilizers? if so, what brand?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Looking good Rick. Can you break each tanks down individually? Lighting, substrate, fert schedule, CO2, fauna, flora, maintenance, etc.... Just a request.


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

ok im going to try this and see how it goes

3 gallon tank
lighting is a 27 watt compact flourscent hung 12 inches above the water
substrate is black diamond blasting sand ($8.00 for 50lbs at Tractor Supply)

Ferts

Sunday- water change day- noe ferts
Monday- 1 pump from a dosing bottle of kn03,kh2p04, and k2s04 (1 pump = 5 ml)
Tuesday- 5 ml of csm+b
wednesday- 5 ml of kno3,kh3po4, k3so4
thursday- 5 ml csm+b
friday- 5ml kno3,kh2po4,k2s04
saturday- 5 ml csm+b
everyday the tank get 2 ml of flourish excel

20gallon

lighting is a 30 t-5 ho fixture 57 watts i believe
substrate- black diamond blasting sand

Ferts
sunday- watrer change- no ferts
mondays, wednesdays, and friday's the tank gets 1/2 teaspoon of kno3.1/4 teaspoon of both kh2po4 and k2s04.
on tuesday's, thursday's, and saturday's the tank gets1/4 tsp of csm+b

hope that helps you out..the little tank is to small to dose dry so i mixed up a solution..the 20 gallon is dry dosed.

now here the kicker..monday if everything goes as planned all the stuff in the 20 is going to be going to a 50 breeder tank so the dosing will change on that one but will post what i figure out what works best for it.

oh and the 20 is c02 injected..the 3 gallon is not

maintaince- i change 60% water on both tanks every sunday..the 3 gallon i monitor and if trates are getting to high i do another one on wednesday..if not it gets done on sunday.

again hope that helps

Rick


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

and now for the flora, fauna, ina inverts

3 gallon
flora
glossostigma- forground
crypt wendtii-red
crypt wendtii- gree
caboma green- background
ludwiga- not sure what type-background
baby tears- midground
java fern- placed up on the rocks
nan petite- placed up on the rocks
rotella indica- midground

fauna
4 scarlet badis

inverts
18 cherry red shrimp

thats it for that tank

20 gallon

flora
glossostigma- forground
crypt parva- midground
rotella rondtundifolia- background
ludwiga- background
sword plant- not sure what
myro- midground
rotella indica- background
cabomba- background
giant hairgrass-background( pulled that out of a creek by my house)
java fern-attached to the driftwood
singapore moss- attached to rock- forground

fauna
9 neon tetras
1 CPD( only one i have left out of 30)

inverts
60 or so cherry red shrimp

and that should do it
thanks for looking everyone

Rick


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

Update pic of the 3 gallon..i will be adding a 50 breeder to this thread now that i have it up and running, but going to wait until water change day on sunday to post a pic..so for now its the 3 gallon and the hex.










here is the hex..again its just a holding tank for plants, wood, and stones










hope you enjoy..pics of the 50 on sunday

Rick


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

i like that rock wall and the plants on it dude, good job


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

thanks Rob ..this is rapidly becoming my favorite tank

Rick


----------



## Mr_Pat (Apr 13, 2010)

Lookin good Rick.. are those the shrimp i gave you ?? how many do you have now ?? our shrimp tank has hundreds of lil shrimp all over.. I've been pulling some here and there and tossing them in with the CPD's who seem to hunt them down over time.


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

updated pic of the 3 gal










Rick


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

Rick your tanks are always beautiful, i'm so jealous!


----------



## ImBrovvn (Oct 10, 2012)

WOW. that's quite a handful of tanks lol. The 10 gallon looks really good!!!!!
What kind of plants do you have. I just started with this hobby and am looking for some plants to put in my tNk. If you could give me the full name of it it would be great. 

Awesome set up


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

for this tank the list consists of
ludwigia
rotela rondtundifolia
anubius nana petite
java fern
cabomba red
rotela indica
glosso

thanks for the comments everyone

Rick


----------

